# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v1.8.6

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.8.6 is out! 
Added support for Samsung SPH-L710, Samsung GT-S3310, Huawei E353Ws-2,
Huawei E153u-2, Huawei E353u-1, Huawei U8660!   Medusa Box v1.8.6 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung SPH-L710* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung GT-S3310* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Huawei E353Ws-2* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Huawei E153u-2* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Huawei E353u-1* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Huawei U8660* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair. 
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.  
 We've got you covered! Medusa's got all the tentacles around the latest solutions in mobile servicing business!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

